
RuTracker Reveals Plan for Users to Subvert ISP Blocking - severine
https://torrentfreak.com/rutracker-reveals-innovative-plan-for-users-to-subvert-isp-blocking-180110
======
gcb0
or they could just bookmark a tor address.

~~~
anthonybsd
Torrenting over TOR is not a great idea. The speeds will be abysmal in
addition to putting undue strain on the network. This is not what TOR was
designed for.

~~~
anc84
rutracker uses standard internet magnet links for the torrenting itself. They
are just an indexer. There is no tracker nor downloads from them.

~~~
ungzd
It has tracker (of course, torrents can work without it, using DHT).

------
braderhart
So you must register a domain through a registrar, thus giving you less
privacy?

